# 24hr online refresher course



## pitbullkid (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a 24hr online refresher course? 

I need it for my CE's before my license expires. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Medic Tim (May 14, 2012)

You can't do all of your hours online. 12 is the max according to the nremt website.


----------



## medic417 (May 14, 2012)

There are live online classes.  Google Jon Puryear for live online courses.  These allow you to get all your hours.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 14, 2012)

eeii.org

Check my multiple postings on this site alone about it.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

For what it's worth the NREMT rejected my 24 hour refresher course that had CCBEMS, Massachusetts, and DOT approval.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

To add to the above rather uninformative post, the class was through mediced.com

It was a mix of lecture (voice and slides) along with an in person skills day.

In what way are these "live" online classes different? My screwup means I've lost my NREMT for the time being, which means I wasted some money.


----------



## bstone (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> To add to the above rather uninformative post, the class was through mediced.com
> 
> It was a mix of lecture (voice and slides) along with an in person skills day.
> 
> In what way are these "live" online classes different? My screwup means I've lost my NREMT for the time being, which means I wasted some money.



Are you kidding? There needs to be a major culture change in the NREMT about this. Where do they get off adhering to such ancient and draconian standards? What is the difference between zoning out in-person and zoning out behind a computer? Did you know there are medical schools where they video all of the lectures and students watch them at their own pace, usually at 1.5x or 2x of the normal speed?

Action needs to be taken to fix this deficiency in the NREMT. I applied for the open position on their Board of Directors but I wasn't selected. You better bet I would fight to allow your sort of refresher if I was elected.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

bstone said:


> Are you kidding? There needs to be a major culture change in the NREMT about this. Where do they get off adhering to such ancient and draconian standards? What is the difference between zoning out in-person and zoning out behind a computer? Did you know there are medical schools where they video all of the lectures and students watch them at their own pace, usually at 1.5x or 2x of the normal speed?
> 
> Action needs to be taken to fix this deficiency in the NREMT. I applied for the open position on their Board of Directors but I wasn't selected. You better bet I would fight to allow your sort of refresher if I was elected.



I think the censor software on this board would get rid of my thoughts on the NR now, so I'll leave it at that. I've spent time defending them because I think having a nationally portable certification is important and the NREMT is the closest thing (and thus easiest to adjust) we have to that. 

Now I don't want anything to do with them but I'm going to have retest when I hopefully move to Colorado in 2013. I could give two craps about the test, I just think it's BS that I have to pay them to get certified again! Why they think that online classes are somehow beneath them when you can get a four year college degree without setting foot in a classroom is beyond me...:angry:


----------



## bstone (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I think the censor software on this board would get rid of my thoughts on the NR now, so I'll leave it at that. I've spent time defending them because I think having a nationally portable certification is important and the NREMT is the closest thing (and thus easiest to adjust) we have to that.
> 
> Now I don't want anything to do with them but I'm going to have retest when I hopefully move to Colorado in 2013. I could give two craps about the test, I just think it's BS that I have to pay them to get certified again! Why they think that online classes are somehow beneath them when you can get a four year college degree without setting foot in a classroom is beyond me...:angry:



Agreed we need a national certification. NREMT seems to be it. Mind you I am fighting the OEMS in MA right now in order to have them accept the NREMT, so it cannot be said that I am anti-NREMT. They simply need to have some things fixed. Perhaps we can do this through the NAEMT?


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

bstone said:


> Agreed we need a national certification. NREMT seems to be it. Mind you I am fighting the OEMS in MA right now in order to have them accept the NREMT, so it cannot be said that I am anti-NREMT. They simply need to have some things fixed. Perhaps we can do this through the NAEMT?



It's possible, but frankly I do not presently have any interest in giving more money to EMS, whether it be the NR, State EMS offices, or other associations. I know, it sounds like I want my cake and to eat it too, but I guess I just don't feel like I should be paying for what really is common sense. 

I think MA should accept the NREMT, we're just going to be behind the eight ball later if we don't. I'll do what I can to help such cause, but it's not a big enough deal for me to pay to join the NAEMT. I've had long and unfortunate dealings with both MAOEMS and the NREMT and at this point I just want to rid them from my life as much as possible.


----------



## bstone (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> It's possible, but frankly I do not presently have any interest in giving more money to EMS, whether it be the NR, State EMS offices, or other associations. I know, it sounds like I want my cake and to eat it too, but I guess I just don't feel like I should be paying for what really is common sense.
> 
> I think MA should accept the NREMT, we're just going to be behind the eight ball later if we don't. I'll do what I can to help such cause, but it's not a big enough deal for me to pay to join the NAEMT. I've had long and unfortunate dealings with both MAOEMS and the NREMT and at this point I just want to rid them from my life as much as possible.



Consider joining the Facebook petition: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MA-OEMS-please-accept-the-NREMT/244821498862415 I think once we get the NREMT into MA we can then work on fixing the NREMT. 

I know you've been bitten and are bitter. I would be also. A few years ago I had to hire a lawyer in order to maintain my NREMT cert. It cost a few hundred bucks but it worked. Have you considered that?


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

bstone said:


> Consider joining the Facebook petition: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MA-OEMS-please-accept-the-NREMT/244821498862415 I think once we get the NREMT into MA we can then work on fixing the NREMT.
> 
> I know you've been bitten and are bitter. I would be also. A few years ago I had to hire a lawyer in order to maintain my NREMT cert. It cost a few hundred bucks but it worked. Have you considered that?



Even if I did have the money to spare (living abroad without a job = bleeding money), I did violate their conditions for maintaining the certification. I did not read the "fine print" as well as I should have, and the course instructor also stated that many of his students had used the class for their NR recert.

I take issues with their policies and with them being a private institution all I can do is pound sand. Considering how mild an Auckland "winter" is, that may be tomorrow's activity.


----------



## bstone (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Even if I did have the money to spare (living abroad without a job = bleeding money), I did violate their conditions for maintaining the certification. I did not read the "fine print" as well as I should have, and the course instructor also stated that many of his students had used the class for their NR recert.
> 
> I take issues with their policies and with them being a private institution all I can do is pound sand. Considering how mild an Auckland "winter" is, that may be tomorrow's activity.



I think that all of the medical specialty boards are private, but incorporated as not-for-profit educational organizations. The NREMT is definitely not that, despite their attempts to convince us otherwise. I would relish the opportunity to work with other motivated individuals such as yourself to see effective change at the NREMT. I think the MA OEMS issue will be solved within a year (so say the politicians that I have been working closely with). Once that is done then I want to tackle the NREMT itself.


----------

